# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Walking through walls

## NeoSioType

so I found out accidently during one of my lucids that I can walk through people like a ghost. Just recently I got the idea of walking through a wall and looking on the otherside. This is my solution to running around, looking for a door in order to summon something on the other side.

I haven't actually done it yet, but I'm scared I might black out and wake up. I'm a pretty visual person in my dream. If I don't see anything it doesn't exist. Just turning around/flying high/closing eyes in my dream tends to wake me up.

The question is will walking through the wall eliminate my surroundings and wake me up?

----------


## jongiambi

My teleportation method or dream scape change is to visualize a place behind a door open the door and walkthrough. Ive never been woken up because of this.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I walk through walls all the time.  When it comes to stuff like this, I recommend you really savor the experience.  Push against the wall, feel yourself merging with it and through it.  Paying attention to the feelings involved and unexpected sensations makes stuff like this so much more satisfying.

Maybe you could push against a wall right before you go to bed, and imagine what it would be like to pass through it.  A little dress rehearsal?

----------


## Licity

If you're worried about blacking out due to no visibility, try giving yourself X-ray vision to see what is on the other side of the wall before passing through.

----------


## Mr. Pig

I always go through cars.  Whenever I try to crash into one, it goes right through me.  I went through a bus once and could see everyone's feet passing around my head.

----------


## Tweek

What if you did the,"HERE'S JOHNYY!"  Poking your head through an exterrior wall next to a street that DC's are walking by.  ROFL!!

Last night I had a dream I KO'd an alien.  It was the funniest thing in the world.  The expression on the alien/ostreches expression seeing me sneak up behind them.  Then POW!  I was sneaking around walls when I did it, that why it reminded me of it.

----------


## epic man

Walking thru walls is a very odd experince its very weird to put ur hand through a wall never mind passing through it. 
the times ive gone thru things wen im a physical human in my lucid dreams i put my hand through the wall and the wall apears to be made up of something almost like a molicuel some liquid kinda buble feelin , its jus intresting wen u think ur putting ur hand thru a thought. one of my most succesfull techniques wen going thru walls is chaning my physical body to a spirit that way i am able to travel thru anything and i am weightless.....

----------


## Balestar

Whenever I want to do it I have to make sure I'm not thinking about the wall even if I know it's there I have to..ignore it and slowly go through it;like walking through water most of the time too..

Excellent get away device.

----------


## samvio48

::banana:: It was so funny last night, i called over a group of people who I hate, said "who wants to watch me do something stupid? I'm going to walk through this wall. They laughed then i put my hands up to the wall, pushedand slowly went through it, the expression on their faces was so funny!!! ::banana::

----------


## moonshine

I tend to make the walls part like moses with the red sea (anyone else ever do that in elevators when no ones looking?). 
But i've gone through them too.

----------


## Balestar

> I tend to make the walls part like moses with the red sea (anyone else ever do that in elevators when no ones looking?). 
> But i've gone through them too.



You sire, are a genius.

----------


## Godl!ke

When you're dreaming and become lucid, try this on a wall. Think of the wall as a liquid that can put your hands through. An example would be to put your hands, in real life, in any liquid such as paint, cooking oil, or even water. The reason is to make yourself believe this can be achieved. Now when you're fully lucid and are next to a wall, just try and recall how it feels to put your hands through liquid. While still keeping that feeling in mind, try and put your hands through the wall next to you. Your hands should end up in the other side! Don't freak out and wake yourself up!

----------


## Iamerik

> I tend to make the walls part like moses with the red sea (anyone else ever do that in elevators when no ones looking?).



You know that they usually have security camera's in elevators right? :Cheeky:

----------


## DuB

> The question is will walking through the wall eliminate my surroundings and wake me up?



I guess that anything's possible in a dream, but this has never happened to me, and I walk through walls (and floors, doors, windows, people, etc) quite often in my dreams. It's my most common method of changing the dream scene. Sometimes I will have a destination in mind when I run through the wall or dive through the floor, other times I'll have no destination in mind and will find myself in some totally random place. Of course, sometimes it doesn't work at all and I smack into the wall like a moron  ::imslow:: . But at least I don't wake up.

I like Robot Butler's suggestion of taking it slow and savoring the sensation of passing through the barrier. I've done this a couple times and it was pretty trippy. It felt like melting through some sort of rubbery membrane.

----------


## ninja9578

I run through walls all the time, I got used to it running around in Halo in places that I wasn't supposed to go.  Made it easy to imagine what it was like.

----------


## lucid4sho

When I go through walls I always turn myself 'ghost' for a second and then re-solidify once I'm through. I don't have any sensation of passing through the wall since I'm in ghost mode. 

Anything can potentially wake you up, I wouldn't try it until your lds are fairly stable.

----------


## Abra

> _If I don't see anything it doesn't exist._ 
> 
> The question is will walking through the wall eliminate my surroundings and wake me up?



You've just made a self-fulfilling prophecy. It's up to you to change that.

Usually I end up somewhere. Not necessarily where I want to go, but somewhere. If I end up "black voiding," I settle into a scene within a minute. Keep calm. Feel your surroundings, both intuitively and kinesthetically.

----------


## Eonnn

Everytime I go through walls I do it so fast that I dont see the contents of the wall... I'm just on the other side instantly.

Many times when i become lucid I will fly straight up and out through the building.. its good to have no doubt in mind that i can go straight through a wall/ceiling. I would say its one of my powers that never fails. I use the ghosting method someone described earlier.. I have used it on DC's too.. one time I put my hand into a DC's chest and unphased part of my hand as i grabbed his heart and made him die  :tongue2: 

I've also been chased by dream police before and i decided to stop and phase... they couldn't grab hold of me at all it was so funny.

----------

